# Another Garage Conversion (some questions)



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey all, as some of you know, I am 6 months into the contracting game after many years of framing and finally hooked a new job after a full month of striking out on bids. The job in question is a garage conversion to living space.Obviously a first for me.

The HO wants it to be reversible if they decide to sell in ten years (why I dont know, I would think more floor space would be a better selling point than a garage, but anyway). I have measured it out and my instinct says the best route is to do a suspended joist floor, which at a minimum of 2x6 would make the ceiling height just over 7 feet. They are concerned about the inherent steps that will be needed at the two doors. They want to know if I can keep it down lower, but unless you guys know of a better way, I think I need at least 2x6 to properly insulate and VB it. 

The walls also are uninsulated so they will have to be redone, no big deal.I am concerned about additional ventilation, now that its a living space. Two vents through the roof or will putting vents through the new wall inside the garage door be enough? 

Is there a better way to frame a lower floor right down to the slab with VB and not have issues later? I think the best way is to just step it up and do a proper fully insulated floor, and get them to accept a step at each door. I think if they are recessed back into the garage a foot they will look fine and not an obstacle at all.It will also allow the option for forced air vents.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

pfloyd said:


> Hey all, as some of you know, I am 6 months into the contracting game after many years of framing and finally hooked a new job after a full month of striking out on bids. The job in question is a garage conversion to living space.Obviously a first for me.
> 
> *The HO wants it to be reversible if they decide to sell in ten years* (why I dont know, I would think more floor space would be a better selling point than a garage, but anyway). I have measured it out and my instinct says the best route is to do a suspended joist floor, which at a minimum of 2x6 would make the ceiling height just over 7 feet. They are concerned about the inherent steps that will be needed at the two doors. They want to know if I can keep it down lower, but unless you guys know of a better way, I think I need at least 2x6 to properly insulate and VB it.
> 
> ...



Sell them one of these, they can pull it out of the garage in ten years if they decide to sell, reversible my ass.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

OK, ok. I dont care if they want it reversible, I wont be the one reversing it..now that we have that out of the way, anyone with actual advice (preferably someone who has _done_ one)?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

You can glue extruded polystyrene (Dow board) tounge and groove boards together then lay sleepers over it.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking that but there is a slope to be furred up towards the door. What is the R value on that method? Do you vapour seal the concrete first and then just lay it down on top?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

You can lay sleepers on edge tapered to level then apply dow board over lumber with plywood cap. The R-value will depend on the foam thickness. R-5 to R-10 if you use the T&G to get a more effiecent Rvalue than packing joist bay because there is no thermal bridging. It will act a vapor barrier and not transfer the cold between materials.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

By "sleepers" you mean what? We dont use that term up here. Just treated wood (4x4's?) laying on the concrete?


----------



## MacRoadie (Dec 9, 2007)

The problem with finding someone down here who's done one is the fact that they are illegal. The code busts on something like that are so numerous, you could start a new thread on those alone.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

I dont think its illegal up here, they are trying to "densify " the city and want people out of cars, pretty much the opposite of LA .

I spent most of last year working for a company that converted separate garages into living spaces, and it is legal as long as keep the footprint and keep it under a certain height.

They dont want to do permits though, its a secret


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MacRoadie said:


> The problem with finding someone down here who's done one is the fact that they are illegal. The code busts on something like that are so numerous, you could start a new thread on those alone.


They aren't illegal here, if done legally.:thumbsup:
That said all I have done involved 
stealing space out of the back of the attached
garage and boosting the front out
to maintain a full garage.
Don't know about convertible garages,
I always keep the top up.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

The garage door has no windows, will be nonfunctional and I will wall it up on the inside with an air space. Any ventilation/framing tips you guys? I am just going to do it like a deck with vapor barrier, I think.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Make sure it is painted blue and costs $5000.00:w00t:


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes. Blue....painted.....got it.

So, I take it no one has done one.....well, I'm off to wax my carrot I guess....why you guys (or I) even bother I dont know.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

None of us know the customs and 
eccentricities of your locale as well 
as do you.
Any suggestion is met with "That's not
what we do up here." 
Or "That's not what it's called here."
Any perceived criticism calls up, "We 
do it like that up here."
Obviously we can't help.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Posts like this make my head hurt


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

neolitic said:


> None of us know the customs and
> eccentricities of your locale as well
> as do you.
> Any suggestion is met with "That's not
> ...


No apparently YOU cant....I said we "dont call them sleepers up here" and "they arent illegal up here". Man, thats a lot of "suggestions" I shot down. Heavy stuff to wade through....jeeesus christ  AGAIN, anyone COULD WHO HAS DONE A GARAGE CONVERSION OFFER SOME ADVICE instead of these peanut gallery wankers?????


----------



## MacRoadie (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm a wanker because I won't offer some jack leg advice on some code-bust garage conversion? 

If you're looking for advice on how do some some half-assed job that won't pass any inspection based on the UBC or IRC, then go ask outside the nearest Home Depot.

But then, you're a whopping "6 months into the contracting game" (in a Province that doesn't require any license or certification for carpentry) "and finally hooked a new job after a full month of striking out on bids" so what do I know?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

What about windows?Egress?HVAC?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I did this already in N Delta, last summer/fall.

The big concern for the Corp. of Delta Codes and Planning department was the convection venting. The original roof was 2x8 car decking on top of 4 x 10 rafters @ 64" o.c.

The city engineer liked my proposed solution and approved the project. 

Now to your project. 

1. Why put a wood floor in there? I would go for the slab on grade style. 

Is the current concrete floor sloped? If yes, pour a new 2 - 3" level floor on top. I'll get you the name of the guy I used - Mr Overkill. Around the perimeter I would have him put 6 to 8" tall, by 6" stem walls. (Verify the existing footings) I had my guy add to the piers and make them a continuous footing.

I will be up in Delta this week or next so I will try to link up with you and see what you have. I'm currently really busy, so I can't make any promises on how much time I can dedicate to your venture.

You will need window egress to the outside unless it is a media room. Heating can be radiant in either the in-floor type or wall mounted electric. If they want carpet, just get a good quality pad underlayment. Every home I framed in Houston was slab on grade. It is a good way to go.


2. And to everyone else...be nice. Today the SCOTUS saw fit to not start an armed revolution by affirming that we DO indeed have the INDIVIDUAL right to use specific projectile tools to defend our life and freedom. The second amendment lives!!! It is a stellar day :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

pfloyd said:


> They dont want to do permits though, its a secret


Is this true?


----------

